# R32 Numberplate clip?



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

I’m looking for the trim so it matches the other side, I notice it every time I see the car and it’s on my to do list.
Hoping it’s available new or from a parts car


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

Part number = 96220-50M01
Tried ordering one last year, was discontinued, but maybe you can get it sourced from a Nissan dealer, Japan or US?


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Thank you! 👏


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Kristofor said:


> Thank you! 👏


🤞









I think i need 79113H


* Added to the cart with Negun now


----------



## PJB (Feb 2, 2018)

Try and get it 3D printed.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yep sadly discontinued

(along with the numberplate holder)


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

matty32 said:


> yep sadly discontinued


negun are still letting me pay for one. 

i was hoping to find one in the UK from a parts car as i didn't fancy the £15 postage, but i guess that's the GTR tax.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

£15 postage from 6000 miles away, its cheap lol

i am not sure if they can fulfil your order, lets hope so, but from what i can see it says no longer produced.


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

matty32 said:


> £15 postage from 6000 miles away, its cheap lol


i agree, its was more the value of the clip vs delivery. i had a sizeable order from them in the summer.


----------

